# Union County 2015-2016



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe it won't rain next weekend 10/17/2015. Last two weekends have been rained out. I guess I'll check out the Nat. Forest with my 45/70, I need a big blood trail, with being color blind the red blends in. Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 31, 2015)

Glad I didn't go hunting today - one of only 2 doe days in National Forest - just saw truck go by with 2 teenagers in back in camo - hopefully with all the idiots that will be running around no one will get hurt. Dave


----------



## ArticSnake (Nov 6, 2015)

Tell me about it. I was hunting nf last Thursday evening and a collage kid came walking where i was hunting bout 15-20 before dark in nothing but camo carrying a bow. Guess he should be happy that i wasnt a trigger happy hunter. I got on to him pretty good about him not having any orange on.


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 6, 2015)

Lot of rain warm temperatures= night movement. I'm hoping this week with this slight cold front we see movement pick up. I'll be doing some scouting up on the mountain hoping to find a tree to be in Saturday.


----------



## MathewsZXT85 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am bow hunting in Suches. On my way up the mountain this morning, I almost hit a real nice buck crossing the road in front of riders hill motorcycle shop,, stud! I am sitting in the tree now, it's windy, hope it dies down.


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 9, 2015)

MathewsZXT85 said:


> I am bow hunting in Suches. On my way up the mountain this morning, I almost hit a real nice buck crossing the road in front of riders hill motorcycle shop,, stud! I am sitting in the tree now, it's windy, hope it dies down.



This slight temperature drop has picked up movement for sure, and they are starting to open up scrapes. This weekend, Friday-Saturday is going to be a killer time to be on the mountain.


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 9, 2015)

Matthews, The Riders HIll in Dahlonega?? How big? I hunt close to there


----------



## MathewsZXT85 (Nov 10, 2015)

*riders hill*

PM sent


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2015)

I had a flashback to the good old days yesterday afternoon.  

I sat for a little over 2 hours overlooking a green field between two ridges.  Between 5:10 and dark, I saw 16 deer, 6 bucks, 2 of which were shooters, but I was on the ground and they were so close before I even saw them I couldn't get a shot.  4 of the bucks were in a group, which tells me the rut may not be as close as I thought.


----------



## ArticSnake (Nov 13, 2015)

I've yet to find any good deer sign this yr. Places i normally hunt seems covered up with more ppl this yr than deer.  I've couple places thats very hard to get to and have normally alot of deer sign never seen anyone there went there other day not really anything been in there so i guess im goin have to find new places this yr.


----------



## Fork Horn (Nov 13, 2015)

According to GONs county ranking, there's only a few counties worse for a chance for killing a trophy buck than Union county.  Yet here i sit in Union county again this morning hoping for a decent buck to come by.

What do you other Union county hunters think about the ranking for the county?  About right or underrated?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 13, 2015)

Fork Horn said:


> According to GONs county ranking, there's only a few counties worse for a chance for killing a trophy buck than Union county.  Yet here i sit in Union county again this morning hoping for a decent buck to come by.
> 
> What do you other Union county hunters think about the ranking for the county?  About right or underrated?



I'd say it's about right.  Sure, there are a few real trophies killed here, but your "chances" of killing one are pretty darn slim.


----------



## josh chatham (Nov 13, 2015)

Theres not a "good" chance at killing a monster in Union but there are some there. And by monster I mean anything over 115". I used to exclusively hunt in Union when I was younger.  Still hunt there when I can, but hunt mainly in Lumpkin now.  When I hunt in UC it is on national forest that is very remote and that is what keeps me coming back up there!  I LOVE hunting in the mountains.  You may go days without seeing a deer but it sure is great when you do!  I hope when my kids get a little bigger I will get to go way back in the mountains like I did a few years ago.  Ive killed 4 bucks up there over 100" and one over 115" and those are my favorite deer that Ive killed!  Anyway, hope everyone in Union gets a good one this year!  NOt seeing any sign of rut in LC, what about yall?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 13, 2015)

No real sign to speak of. Went to a spot the other day that usually has good sign this time of year and nothing. The bucks just aint up on there feet like normal.


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 17, 2015)

Fork Horn said:


> According to GONs county ranking, there's only a few counties worse for a chance for killing a trophy buck than Union county.  Yet here i sit in Union county again this morning hoping for a decent buck to come by.
> 
> What do you other Union county hunters think about the ranking for the county?  About right or underrated?



Well, it depends on what you consider a trophy buck. There are a lot more "big bucks" in the mountains then some realize. I go after mature deer here in Union, and those are "trophies" to me. Most of the time they'll be a trophy rack wise too. I've gotten multiple 3.5+ old mtn deer on trail camera, that would score plenty high enough in my book. The biggest issue is they prefer to move mostly at night. And it's key to be near their core area, which is usually where they spend their time bedded up. As for trophies, there are plenty of them to be killed in Union, it's just easier said than done. 

Last year I killed a 5.5+ year old that gross scored in the 150's, I'll probably never kill one that big again here, but I bet there are some out there just as old.

As far as rut, there's not much happening that I've seen, last year by this time they were wearing the scrapes out, this year I've barely found any rubs. There isn't as much sign to be found up high on the mountain, but I did find where a good one is bedding. 

...


----------



## MathewsZXT85 (Nov 18, 2015)

I hunt in Suches and I have seen RUBS AND RUBS and more rubs in the last 2 weeks. One spot is just lit up with them. I haven't hunted there before this season. What's the regular ache dual in the past as far as rut activity in that area critterslayer?


----------



## MathewsZXT85 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scheduel*


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 19, 2015)

They are started to move around a little. We need some cold weather and a good hard frost. But I got a good one on camera this week checking out a mock scrape. He may be the only deer up that high, but that's all it takes to make the hike worth it.


----------



## cumberland (Dec 25, 2015)

Bucks are finally making a lot of sign in mountains, but there are no chances to hunt in this tropical rain forest monsoon of a winter.


----------



## DAVE (Dec 25, 2015)

Cumberland, that is a very nice brown trout in your avatar. Where did it come from? Cumberland river?


----------



## cumberland (Jan 1, 2016)

Lake Burton.


----------



## cumberland (Jan 1, 2016)

I use to fish the cumberland. Have not fished much since the dam was worked on.


----------

